# Hardtail schneller machen ?!



## mountainbiker87 (18. Februar 2004)

Servus,
kann man ein Hardtail durch Wechsel der Lager oder so schneller machen ??
Zum Bsp die Klettereigenschaften noch irgedwie verbessern ?
Hab en Kona Cinder Cone mit Deore/LX Mix !
Sollte aber net allzuviel kosten, bin en armer Schüler !  
Ich hoffe die Frage ist nicht allzu dumm, bin noch nicht allzu lang dabei !?!   
Lg

Mountainbiker


----------



## Markus44 (18. Februar 2004)

Eine gute Möglichkeit, um die Eigenschaften zu verbessern wäre wohl, einen leichteren Laufradsatz zu verbauen; und leichtere Reifen dazu, z..b. die Racing Ralph von Schwalbe, dann rollt Dein Bike schon etwas leichter, am Berg merkt man das sicher auch !!

Wenn Du viel fährst, wirst früher oder später eh neue Lager brauchen, dann kannst immer noch hochwertigere einbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (18. Februar 2004)

- Latexschläuche, die walken leichter und rollen somit leichter, wollen aber auch öfter nachgepumpt werden.

- Reifen wechseln (wenn abgefahren) gute Reifen wollen leicht (racing Ralph, Conti Explorer) und wiegen unter 500g.

- allgemeines Bikegewicht senken (Werkzeug verringern/erleichtern) nicht benötigtes Zubehör weg, auch mal in den Bereich Leichtbau hier gucken und beim Kauf neuer Teile immer auch nach dem Gewicht gucken) 

- billigster Tip: Antrieb sauber halten, Schaltung perfekt einstellen, Züge leichtgängig (schnelles schalten)

- Ergonomie perfektionieren, desto wohler man sich auf dem Bock fühlt, um so besser kann man druck machen. Die Spacer unterm Vorbau sind billig und können großes bewirken (wenn änderung der Lenkerhöhe nötig)

Torsten


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Februar 2004)

airborne hat ja schon ein bisschen was genannt. manchmal ist auch das umdrehen des ahead-vorbau's ohne probleme möglich. das ist natürlich abhängig vom winkel deines derzeitigen vorbau's... statt einen aufrechten Sitzposition verlagerst du dadurch mehr gewicht auf den lenker. dann eventl. noch einen tick den sattel nach vorne schieben. das kann schon viel ausmachen. 

gruss mike


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Februar 2004)

beschäftige dich mit der geometrie, guck ob du bequem sitzt oder ob dir nach ner weile hintern oder oberschenkelmuskulatur oder so wehtut, dann mach die stütze ein bisschen rein und raus, schieb ein bisschen am sattel vor und zurück. Bis es perfekt ist, hört sich nach kleinkram an aber bringt was, wenn du zu gebückt sitzt (kraftverlust extremo) dann spacer unter den vorbau, oder steileren vorbau, oder noch besser einen ansteigenden, 

gute allround geometrie ist wenn du fast aufrecht sitzen kannst (betonung liegt auf fast), dann klettert die kiste schon ganz anders (auch wenns erstmal ungewohnt zu sitzen ist. Sattel weit raus und lange kurbelarme montieren, bringt was. Falls noch 170er dran sind auf jeden fall längere wenn das geld da ist. 

Bei allem bedenke: Es muss bequem zu fahren sein, das ist der wichtigste punkt. 

leicht gewicht sparen lässt sich an den mänteln, ich kenn mich bei den leichten nicht aus, aber ich bin von 900 Gramm mänteln auf 640 gramm mäntel runter, macht viel aus, bei dir extremer das ja ne feile sein soll, also kannst viel mehr sparen, du kannst sub 500 gramm reifen montieren, leicht gewicht sparen lässt sich auch am laufradsatz, was auch gleich neue naben mit neuen leicht laufenden lagern bringt, wieder ein stück schneller.

Auch viel Gewicht kannst am sattel sparen.

So, viele kennen sich im leichtbau besser aus, meine kiste hat 14kg, ich äußere mich hier nicht weiter. Hab da selbst noch viel zu machen.

die anderen wissen sowieso mehr.


----------



## mikeonbike (19. Februar 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> beschäftige dich mit der geometrie, guck ob du bequem sitzt oder ob dir nach ner weile hintern oder oberschenkelmuskulatur oder so wehtut, dann mach die stütze ein bisschen rein und raus, schieb ein bisschen am sattel vor und zurück. Bis es perfekt ist, hört sich nach kleinkram an aber bringt was, wenn du zu gebückt sitzt (kraftverlust extremo) dann spacer unter den vorbau, oder steileren vorbau, oder noch besser einen ansteigenden,
> 
> gute allround geometrie ist wenn du fast aufrecht sitzen kannst (betonung liegt auf fast), dann klettert die kiste schon ganz anders (auch wenns erstmal ungewohnt zu sitzen ist. Sattel weit raus und lange kurbelarme montieren, bringt was. Falls noch 170er dran sind auf jeden fall längere wenn das geld da ist.
> 
> ...




hallo lord helmchen... alles richtig, was du so weit sagst, aber wieso du mit einem steileren vorbau und spacern schneller wirst (und das war seine anfrage), musst du mir erklären. die steigfähigkeit des rades nimmt damit natürlich auch ab. davon ist das nachrüsten von spacern oftmals nicht mehr möglich, weil der gabelschaft einfach nicht mehr hergibt. ausserdem kostet schnellfahren in aufrechter körperposition ganz schön körner...

unbequem sitzen tue ich auf meinen rädern übrigens auch nicht - unabhängig davon, dass es für andere vielleicht unbequem aussieht. ich habe ca. 3-4 cm sattelüberhöhung, das ist nicht wirklich viel, reicht aber, um bei marathons vorne mitzufahren (das ist natürlich nicht alles ...   )...

der kraftverlust ist im übrigen enorm, wenn der sattel in einem ungünstigen winkel zum innenlager steht und damit die kraftübertragung auf das pedal nicht mehr optimal abläuft...  

bei den kurbeln sollte er drauf achten, dass er für seine körpergrösse die richtige kurbellänge nimmt (170 ist tatsächlich für die meisten zu kurz...). zu lang ist aber auf alle fälle auch schlecht - stichwort "runder tritt". davon abgesehen, sind vernünftige kurbeln auch nicht ganz billig...

bei leichtreifen a'la fast fred (die sind auch teurer als standardreifen) wird er, wenn er halbwegs pannenfrei fahren möchte, nicht um latex-schläuche herumkommen. der verzicht auf grip und der mangel an komfort (aufgründ des höheren luftdrucks - 2 bar macht bei so einem reifen einfach keinen sinn) ist auch nicht unbedingt jedermanns sache. dafür kann man mit diesen reifen richtig schnell unterwegs sein. mit etwas fahrtechnik kann man einige nachteile (schlechter grip, pannenanfälligkeit) auch ausgleichen... die reifen sind allerdings trotz des hohen preises keine dauerläufer. nach meiner erfahrung sind die reifen nach ca. 500-700 km runter... je nach bevorzugtem untergrund (auf felsigen untergrund  geht das wesentlich schneller...). 

aber wie du schon gesagt hast, da wird er ein bisschen experimentieren müssen... 

viel erfolg, gruss mike


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Februar 2004)

gut, jeder muss für sich rausfinden, aber aktuell sitze ich recht aufrecht, und die geo ist bequem, so bin ich bergauf um welten schneller geworden da mir net mehr der rücken zerrt und die oberschenkel noch dazu, man solls aber net übertreiben, war ja nur ein vorschlag, wie er am schnellsten ist wird er selber rausfinden  

P.S. ich weiß nicht was die ideale geometrie ist, aber ich hab meine so lang rumgestellt bis se perfekt war, ist halt der nachteil beim HT das das net geht.
Bei mir kommt bei 20%-30% SAG schon fast liegeradfeeling auf, trotzdem bin ich schnell unterwegs da die kraft ganz anders auf den antrieb übertragen wird, ich trete nicht mehr nach unten, sondern nach vorne-unten, dazu zieh ich am lenker wie ein verrückter. Geht ganz zügig bergauf, wenn ich mal schnell fahre...
Auf 175mm Kurbelarmen übrigens, hatte mal 170er, vielleicht bild ichs mir nur ein aber ich bin schneller geworden. Längere wären aber nicht empfehlenswert da ich dann den von dir erwähnten runden tritt missen würde.

oh, wenn du mit sattelüberhöhung die höhendifferenz zwischen sattel und lenker meinst, die beträgt bei mit wohl ca. 10cm, aber ich hab ein verdammt kurzes oberrohr (ca. 54 cm) und darum sitz ich immernoch recht aufrecht.



> der kraftverlust ist im übrigen enorm, wenn der sattel in einem ungünstigen winkel zum innenlager steht und damit die kraftübertragung auf das pedal nicht mehr optimal abläuft...



drum am sattel rumschieben, kann manchmal wunder vollbringen.


die ideale geo und alles muss der thread-öffner wohl selbst rausfinden, ich wollte nur ne hilfe sein.


----------



## mountainbiker87 (12. März 2004)

Hallo, ich hab auf ner warscheinlich russischen(!) Seite die Part-Auflistung meines Bikes gefunden ! Der Rahmen isch auf alle FÃ¤lle von 01, bei den Parts kÃ¶nnte es sich auch um 03er Modelle handeln - die sind aber auf en ersten Blick hin identisch. Ich hab lediglich den Black Jack und ne gerade Lenkerstange von Ritchey dran machen lassen !
Also hier mal die Part-Auflistung, des meiste lÃ¤sst sich hoffentlich erschlieÃen !? 

ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¼ÐµÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ñ 14,16,17,18,19,  20(!)  ,21,23 
Ð¼Ð°ÑÐµÑÐ¸Ð» ÑÐ°Ð¼Ñ Kona 7005db all 
Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð°Ð¼Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¾Ñ - 
Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÐºÐ° Rock Shox Judy 80mm 
ÑÑÐ»ÐµÐ²Ð°Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ð½ÐºÐ° Aheadset STS 
ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ½Ñ shimano FC-M440-L 
Ð·Ð²ÐµÐ·Ð´Ñ Ð¿ÐµÑ 44/32/24 
ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÐºÐ° shimano lp27 
Ð¿ÐµÐ´Ð°Ð»Ð¸ wellgo ÑÑÐºÐ»Ð¸Ð¿ÑÑ 
ÑÐµÐ¿Ñ shimano HG 72 
ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐµÑÐ° shimano Deore 11-32 9Speed 
Ð¿ÐµÑ.Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐºÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ»Ñ shimano Deore  
Ð·Ð°Ð´.Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐºÐ». shimano Deore LX 
Ð¼Ð¾Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¸ shimano Deore  
ÑÑÐ»Ñ KONA all.raser 
Ð²ÑÐ½Ð¾Ñ kona control 
ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð·Ð° Avid single digit 3 
ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð·Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÑÑÐºÐ¸ Avid AD3 
Ð¿ÐµÑ.Ð²ÑÑÐ»ÐºÐ° shimano Deore  
Ð·Ð°Ð´.Ð²ÑÑÐ»ÐºÐ° shimano Deore  
ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ Stainless 15g fr&14r 
Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÑÑÐºÐ¸ Tioga factory XC 26*1,9 
Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð° Mavic X 139 
ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾ SDG Comp 
Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÑÑÑÑ Kona thumb 27,0mm 
ÑÐ²ÐµÑ ÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ 

Vielleicht fÃ¤llt euch da ja noch was ein ?!
Vielleicht auch in Sachen Komfort - fÃ¼r was anderers als die Judy TT hab ich aber keine Kohle !   
Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Mountainbiker87


----------



## mountainbiker87 (12. März 2004)

Hallo, ich hab die Auflistung eben noch auf Englisch gefunden !!
Könnt euch des Bike ja mal anschauen:
http://www.kona.dk/bikeindex.php?bikeId=189

Viele Grüße
Mountainbiker87


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. März 2004)

ne gabel im großen E schießen empfehl ich dir, MZ ist sehr zu empfehlen, SSV rulez


----------



## Einheimischer (12. März 2004)

Wenn Du dein Rad wirklich "schneller" machen willst, dann hör ja nich auf Lord Helmchen hier, Marzocchi Gabeln bieten zwar teilw. ne gute Performance, allerdings sind die Teile für ein (schnelles) Hardtail viel zu schwer, einzig die Marathon SL in der 85mm Version ist evtl. noch aktzeptabel. Wenn Du nicht viel Geld ausgeben willst und Gebrauchtkauf für dich eine Alternative ist, würde ich nach einer gebrauchten Manitou Mars oder Rock Shox SID XC Ausschau halten, dann irgendwann noch leichtere Laufräder in Verbindung mit leichten Reifen und Latexschläuchen und das Rad ist um einiges spritziger.
Allerdings ganz ohne Geld geht das alles nicht, wenn Du die "Kletterfähigkeit" verbessern willst, musst Du wohl oder übel "gestreckt" sitzten, also entweder Vorbau rumdrehen falls möglich, evtl sogar längeren montieren, bzw Spacer entfernen und falls Du Dir doch mal ne neue Gabel zulegst, auf keinen Fall eine hochbauende 100mm Gabel sondern max. 80mm, ist für ein Hardtail meiner Meinung nach auch völlig ausreichend.
Zur Sitzposition gibt es genügend Tipps (Suchfunktion), Faustformel: bei waagerechter Kurbelstellung sollte das vom Knie fallende Lot einen Zentimeter hinter der Pedalachse des nach vorne zeigenden Kurbelarms sein.
Die Sitzhöhe ermittelt man in dem man die Pedalarme senkrecht stellt, beim draufsitzten sollte man die Ferse ohne Anstengung flach auf das unten stehende Pedal stellen können.

Ein gutes (schnelles) Hardtail ist immer leicht und lang und niemals bequem  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du dein Rad wirklich "schneller" machen willst, dann hör ja nich auf Lord Helmchen hier, Marzocchi Gabeln bieten zwar teilw. ne gute Performance, allerdings sind die Teile für ein (schnelles) Hardtail viel zu schwer, einzig die Marathon SL in der 85mm Version ist evtl. noch aktzeptabel. Wenn Du nicht viel Geld ausgeben willst und Gebrauchtkauf für dich eine Alternative ist, würde ich nach einer gebrauchten Manitou Mars oder Rock Shox SID XC Ausschau halten, dann irgendwann noch leichtere Laufräder in Verbindung mit leichten Reifen und Latexschläuchen und das Rad ist um einiges spritziger.
> Allerdings ganz ohne Geld geht das alles nicht, wenn Du die "Kletterfähigkeit" verbessern willst, musst Du wohl oder übel "gestreckt" sitzten, also entweder Vorbau rumdrehen falls möglich, evtl sogar längeren montieren, bzw Spacer entfernen und falls Du Dir doch mal ne neue Gabel zulegst, auf keinen Fall eine hochbauende 100mm Gabel sondern max. 80mm, ist für ein Hardtail meiner Meinung nach auch völlig ausreichend.
> Zur Sitzposition gibt es genügend Tipps (Suchfunktion), Faustformel: bei waagerechter Kurbelstellung sollte das vom Knie fallende Lot einen Zentimeter hinter der Pedalachse des nach vorne zeigenden Kurbelarms sein.
> Die Sitzhöhe ermittelt man in dem man die Pedalarme senkrecht stellt, beim draufsitzten sollte man die Ferse ohne Anstengung flach auf das unten stehende Pedal stellen können.
> ...




jede normale MZ wiegt weniger als ne Judy TT, und eine MZ kauft man für Performance, nicht fürs Gewicht! Und z.B. ne alte Atom Race hat noch keinem geschadet, und man muss ja ums schneller zu machen keine SID reinpappen, lieber ein pfund mehr, aber ne tonne mehr performance, ich z.B. hasse gabeln die Spurrinnen hinterherfahren)
Außerdem hat er ein kleines budget, da gibts keine SIDs und 1500 Gramm LRS dafür ;-)


aber hör net auf den lord helmchen hier, der hat eh keine ahnung  


Gruß Stefan


----------



## ko5tik (12. März 2004)

Also, falls es noch nicht geshehen ist, werde ich als erstes zu (moglicherweise) anständigen
Klikies raten. Und natürlich Schue dazu. Das wird deine Leistung besser auf das Fahrrad übertragen.

Gute Wahl wäre Time ATAC, oder ( falls Kleingeld da ist ) Eggbeater - einfach und unkapitbar

Schuhe sind die Geschmaksache, ich Mag Specialized BG ( wei die  sau bequem sind )  - aber hauptsache
steife Sohle.

DAnn werde ich nach und nach die Verschleißteile durch hoherwertige ersetzen - zuerst 
Kette / Kassete , dann Kettenblätter, dan vielleicht die Kurbeln / Schaltwerk etc. 

Ich habe vor 4 Jahren mit eine Centurion Backfire Fun 900 angefangen.  Dem Fahre ich Immer
noch, aber Rahmen ist mittlerweile aus Titan...


----------



## Einheimischer (12. März 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> jede normale MZ wiegt weniger als ne Judy TT, und eine MZ kauft man für Performance, nicht fürs Gewicht! Und z.B. ne alte Atom Race hat noch keinem geschadet, und man muss ja ums schneller zu machen keine SID reinpappen, lieber ein pfund mehr, aber ne tonne mehr performance, ich z.B. hasse gabeln die Spurrinnen hinterherfahren)
> Außerdem hat er ein kleines budget, da gibts keine SIDs und 1500 Gramm LRS dafür ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag ja die Performance von den MZ`s ist gut... aber er will sein Rad schneller machen und nicht mehr Performance rausholen und besser bzw. leichter als ne Judy TT ist rel. einfach. 
Du willst mir jetzt nicht weissmachen, dass ne gebrauchte MZ Atom Race günstiger als ne Mars oder Sid XC zu haben ist oder? Die aktuelleren MZ Modelle versauen zudem noch die Geometrie der meisten Hardtails, so dass er dann überhaupt keine Berge mehr hoch kommt, da bleib ich doch lieber in der einen oder anderen Spurrille, ausserdem verrichtet zumindest die Mars auch ihre Arbeit   

Das mit den Klickpedalen ist natürlich auch ein super Tip und je nachdem was du kaufst auch nicht all zu teuer


----------



## mountainbiker87 (13. März 2004)

Servus,
merci für die vielen Antworten.
Ich will mein Bike jetzt aber nicht komplett erneuern !
Was sagt ihr zu den einzelnen Teilen am Rad!
Was ist so schlecht, dass en Neukauf ordentlich was bringen würde, 
zB Kurbel etc. ?? 
Zum besseren Klettern soll ich also den Abstand zwischen Lenker 
und Sattel vergrößern ?! 
Wieviel würde denn so en Gabeltausch kosten, wenn ich die RS Judy TT
noch verkaufen würde ? Gibt's bei Gabeln große Probs mit Verschleiß - 
Gebrauchgabel anzuraten oder nicht ??

Viele Grüße
Mountainbiker87


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. März 2004)

Laufradsatz und Reifen sind immer das effektivste zur Performance-Steigerung, da rotierende Massen sich besonders stark bemerkbar machen. 100 g beim Laufrad sparen bringt etwa gleich viel wie 250 g am Rahmen. Allerdings würd ich mit Felgenbremsen dringend von Latexschläcuhen abraten, da die sehr Empfindlich auf heiße Felgen reagieren.

Zur Geometrie: Generell verbessert sich die Kletterfähigkeit durch Verlagerung des Körperschwerpunktes nach vorn und unten. Ein längerer, tieferer Vorbau zieht dich somit mehr Richtung Vorderrad und in eine gestrecktere=tiefere Sitzposition. Allerdings sollte man´s nicht übertreiben. Wer so tief wie möglich und super-gestreckt sitzt, macht vielleicht bei Kurzstreckenrennen (CC) viel gut, wer aber länger fahren will (Touren, Marathon), dem ist spätestens nach zwei Stunden eine etwas gemäßigtere Sitzposition lieber, weil auch Schmerzen in Beinen, Po und Rücken die Leistung des Körpers mindern.

Zur Gabelfrage: Ich fahr eine Marzocchi Marathon SL 03 mit 85 mm. Die wiegt 1710 g und ist damit etwa 200-400 g schwerer als SID oder Skareb (wobei die aufgrund meines Eigengewichts eh nicht in Frage kämen) und bin mit der Performance sehr zufrieden. Besonders ECC (schnelles Absenken der Gabel während der Fahrt) bringt bergauf sehr viel, meiner Meinung nach mehr als die paar Gramm Gewicht. Außerdem, *Einheimischer*, bringt Performance sehr wohl was zur Geschwindigkeitssteigerung. Es geht ja nicht nur um Bergaufgeschwindigkeit, sondern auch bergab und da kann an mit ´ner ordentlich arbeitenden Gabel einiges gut machen.
Wenn du eine gebrauchte Marathon " des 2002er Jahrgangs auftreiben kannst (nicht 03er oder 04er S, das sind relativ schwere Stahlfedermodelle um 2 kg), wiegt di nur etwa 1400 bis 1500 g und hat ebenfalls ECC. Allerdings sollte man beim Kauf von Gebrauchtgabeln schoan auf nicht all zu hohe Fahrleistungen und regelmäßigen Service achten. Laufbuchsen verschleißen je nach Fahrstil recht schnell und auch die Steifigkeit des Materials lässt nach. Daher beim Gabelkauf sehr vorsichtig sein,da die Gabel ein höchst sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil ist!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag ja die Performance von den MZ`s ist gut... aber er will sein Rad schneller machen und nicht mehr Performance rausholen und besser bzw. leichter als ne Judy TT ist rel. einfach.
> Du willst mir jetzt nicht weissmachen, dass ne gebrauchte MZ Atom Race günstiger als ne Mars oder Sid XC zu haben ist oder? Die aktuelleren MZ Modelle versauen zudem noch die Geometrie der meisten Hardtails, so dass er dann überhaupt keine Berge mehr hoch kommt, da bleib ich doch lieber in der einen oder anderen Spurrille, ausserdem verrichtet zumindest die Mars auch ihre Arbeit
> 
> Das mit den Klickpedalen ist natürlich auch ein super Tip und je nachdem was du kaufst auch nicht all zu teuer



ne Atom Race gibts im großen E schon für 180 Euro, im guten Zustand. Und es muss ja nicht gleich ne Atom Race sein, gibt auch noch andere funzende MZ, sogar ne Z4 wie ich sie fahre funzt gut wenn man ein bisschen Tuning betreibt. Und das obwohl viele behaupten das die Z4 und Z5 Modelle ******* sind. Und zum Thema "er will nicht mehr performance rausholen" dieses Zitat:



> Vielleicht fällt euch da ja noch was ein ?!
> Vielleicht auch in Sachen Komfort - für was anderers als die Judy TT hab ich aber keine Kohle !



also ne kurzhubige MZ ausm großen E wäre was für ihn, oder auch ne andere Marke, hauptsache recht leicht.

Gruß Stefan

P.S.mit den aktuellen MZ Modellen bin ich auch net sooo einverstanden, muss ich echt sagen. Die bauen alle zu hoch, sind recht schwer, und außerdem gefallen sie mir nicht. Ne alte MZ Luftgabel, mit wenig Luftdruck (viel Sag) und nem in einem Beinchen erhöhten Ölstand ist nunmal nicht zu übertreffen (gut, fast nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. März 2004)

mountainbiker87 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> merci für die vielen Antworten.
> Ich will mein Bike jetzt aber nicht komplett erneuern !
> Was sagt ihr zu den einzelnen Teilen am Rad!
> ...




Gebrauchtteile sind immer so ne sache, musst gucken um was es geht. Über den Support bei Reparaturen gibts im Forum hier generell viele Hinweise (Thema Rock Schrott). Sag uns was du kaufen willst, wir sagen dir ob dus kaufen darfst/sollst/kannst oder wie auch immer!


----------



## Einheimischer (13. März 2004)

Na jetzt sind wir uns ja alle (fast) wieder einig   

Ich hab ja zu Anfang bereits geschrieben, dass Die Marathon (SL) ne klasse Gabel ist, aber selbst wenn mountainbiker87 seine Judy TT vertickt muss er noch ordentlich drauflegen und als armer Schüler... aber ist Sicher ne Überlegung wert, zumal der nächte Geburtstag kommt bestimmt   
Kurbel bzw. den Antrieb generell, würd ich erst wechseln, wenn er verschlissen ist, dann durch LX oder XT Teile ersetzen, alles andere wäre Momentan Geldverschwendung.

Negative Erfahrungen mit Latexschläuchen in Verbindung mit Felgenbremsen, kann ich nicht bestätigen, ok ich fahr die Dinger jetzt auch noch nicht soo lange, hab aber auch von meinen Bekannten noch nix negatives gehört. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es bei längeren Alpenabfahrten zu Problemen kommen könnte, aber dort sind V-Brakes wohl generell im Nachteil, auf jeden Fall sinkt der Rollwiederstand und das Pannenrisiko, vor allem in Verbindung mit Leichtbaureifen ist geringer, ergo das Rad ist schneller  

Gebrauchtkauf an sich birgt halt immer ein gewisses Risiko, dessen man sich von Anfang an bewusst sein sollte, optimal wäre bei jemanden zu kaufen den Du kennst und dem Du auch vertraust, generell ist Neukauf natürlich sicherer.

Das "schwächste Glied" an deinem Rad ist so wie ich das sehe in erster Linie die Gabel, ein Austausch dieser Komponente würde Dir am meisten Nutzen bringen und dich letztendlich berghoch wegen geringerem Gewicht und bergrunter wegen besserer Performance, wie Schwarzer Kater schon geschrieben hat, schneller machen und das wolltest Du doch, oder?

Grüße.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. März 2004)

Noch mal zu den Latex-Schläuchen: Wenn man eine Felge zu heiß bremst, platzt der Schlauch. Das ist bei Latex und Butyl gleich. Allerdings liegt bei Latex der "Schmelzpunkt" niedriger und wenn er platzt, dann tut er das gleich richtig und das Rad verliert in Sekunden alle Luft und ist sofort platt. Das reicht im Zweifelsfalle nicht mehr zu ´ner sicheren Bremsung und wenn der Mantel runter springt und das Laufrad blockiert, kann´s richtig lustig werden. Bei Butyl hat man da in der Regel mehr Zeit zum Halten, da das Loch nicht so groß aufreißt. Außerdem wiegen die mir bekannten Latex-Schläuche von Conti und Michlin etwa 140 g und damit mehr als meine normalen Schwalbe extar-light mit 130 g. Wenn man selbst leicht genug ist, kann man auch noch Schwalbe XX-light mit 95 g oder Maxxis Flieweight mit ebenfalls unter 100 g einbauen. Das sind dann insgesamt fast 100 g an den Laufrädern gespart und dürft mehr bringem, als der Rollwiderstand.


----------



## Einheimischer (13. März 2004)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal zu den Latex-Schläuchen: Wenn man eine Felge zu heiß bremst, platzt der Schlauch. Das ist bei Latex und Butyl gleich. Allerdings liegt bei Latex der "Schmelzpunkt" niedriger und wenn er platzt, dann tut er das gleich richtig und das Rad verliert in Sekunden alle Luft und ist sofort platt. Das reicht im Zweifelsfalle nicht mehr zu ´ner sicheren Bremsung und wenn der Mantel runter springt und das Laufrad blockiert, kann´s richtig lustig werden. Bei Butyl hat man da in der Regel mehr Zeit zum Halten, da das Loch nicht so groß aufreißt. Außerdem wiegen die mir bekannten Latex-Schläuche von Conti und Michlin etwa 140 g und damit mehr als meine normalen Schwalbe extar-light mit 130 g. Wenn man selbst leicht genug ist, kann man auch noch Schwalbe XX-light mit 95 g oder Maxxis Flieweight mit ebenfalls unter 100 g einbauen. Das sind dann insgesamt fast 100 g an den Laufrädern gespart und dürft mehr bringem, als der Rollwiderstand.



Da muss ich aber vehement wiedersprechen, mir ist erst vor kurzem so ein XX-Light Teil, quasi um die Ohren geflogen, wenn du willst schick ich Dir mal ein Bild von dem Teil, der ist auf 15 cm aufgerissen, dass am Vorderrad bei ca 35-40 km/h Wurzeldownhill, und ich hab nicht gebremst, sondern es war eindeutig ein Durchschlag, das können auch Leute hier aus dem Forum bestätigen, die sich anschliesend über meine "95gramm Wurstpelle" lustig gemacht haben, mit Latex wär das 100% nicht passiert   

Angaben lt. Wight Weenies:

Schwalbe XX Light: 99,1-108gramm
Michelin Aircomp Latex: 126gramm

Aber jeder wie er will   

Grüße.


----------



## CheckerThePig (13. März 2004)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> ebenfalls unter 100 g einbauen. Das sind dann insgesamt fast 100 g an den Laufrädern gespart und dürft mehr bringem, als der Rollwiderstand.



Das alle immer so ein Geschiß um 100-200 Gramm machen  
Rechnet doch mal hoch:....
Geht mal davon aus, dass ihr 80kg wiegt und immer die Selbe Leistung bringt.
Da man ja die Leistung aufs Körpergewicht bezieht... Mal ein kleines Beispiel:

1.Bike sagen wir 12 kg, 2.Bike 11kg 

1/92 *91 = sagenhafte 1,09% weniger am Gesamtgewicht bei wohlgemerkten 1000 Gramm Unterschied!
nun bei 100 Gramm:
1/91,1 *91 wow! bringt sage uns schreibe 0,11% weniger am Gesamtgewicht.

Da musste am Berg nach 100 km Fahrt nur mal schräg nach vorne nießen und schon wars das mit der Gewichtsersparnis...

Ich halt von dem ganzen Gewichtstuning nix! Leichtes Bike schön und gut, aber was bringen 1 kg oder gar 100 Gramm weniger wirklich? Ich würd mal sagen Kosten und höhere Anfälligkeit der Teile!


----------



## Einheimischer (13. März 2004)

CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> Das alle immer so ein Geschiß um 100-200 Gramm machen
> Rechnet doch mal hoch:....
> Geht mal davon aus, dass ihr 80kg wiegt und immer die Selbe Leistung bringt.
> Da man ja die Leistung aufs Körpergewicht bezieht... Mal ein kleines Beispiel:
> ...



Checker nix gegen dich, aber so kann man das nun beim besten Willen nicht rechnen    Stichwort: rotierende Masse usw., aber wir geraten hier völlig OT, alles weitere lässt sich im Leichtbauforum diskutieren oder halt demnächst nach 100km Fahrt am Berg  

Gesundheit


----------



## CheckerThePig (13. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Checker nix gegen dich, aber so kann man das nun beim besten Willen nicht rechnen    Stichwort: rotierende Masse usw., aber wir geraten hier völlig OT, alles weitere lässt sich im Leichtbauforum diskutieren oder halt demnächst nach 100km Fahrt am Berg
> 
> Gesundheit



Meine kleine Rechnung war soweit eigentlich OK! Hab ja nur verglichen was so paar Gramm prozentual am Gesamtgewicht ändern...
Und zum Thema rotierende Masse...
In Wirklichkeit gibts das ja alles gar nicht, das haben sich die Leichtbaufritzen nur ausgedacht --> Placeboeffekt  



@ Einheimischer ganz speziell: Bilder schon betrachtet?


----------



## BlueIceDragon (13. März 2004)

Nee Checker... der Energiebedarf zum beschleunigen einer rotierenden Masse ist extrem vom Gewicht abhängig - wird dir jeder Physiker bestätigen, aber du hast trotzdem Recht, daß es kaum etwas bringt. Der Grund ist einfach der, daß man die allermeiste Zeit auf dem Bike nicht beschleunigt, sondern die Geschwindigkeit weitestgehend konstant bleibt. 

Die Hauptverluste bei schnellem fahren kommen vom Luftwiderstand, dann noch etwas Rollreibung der Reifen. Beim langsamen Fahren ist es die zu bewältigende Steigung und ebenfalls etwas der Rollwiderstand. Alle anderen Verluste bewegen sich im eintelligen Prozentbereich und lassen sich kaum optimieren.

Wer also schneller sein will: Am einfachsten und effektivsten ist es den Motor zu tunen - spich: trainiert mehr. Und dann sollte noch extrem weite Schlabberkleidung vermieden werden - bringt mehr als alles andere.


----------



## polo (16. März 2004)

Viel wurde schon gesagt, hier noch mein Senf:
Alles ändern/verbessern, was Kraft schluckt, also
- steifere Kurbel
- stabilerer Lenker
- mehr Luftdruck in die Reifen (ich fahre 4 bar)
- die Gabel wurde ja schon angesprochen. Klar ist das ein ziemlicher -Posten, lohnt sich bei der TT aber unbedingt. Außerdem würde ich dann die Gabel immer etwas härter einstellen (ob per Luftdruck oder Federhärte) als vorgesehen.


----------



## Onzilla (7. April 2004)

BlueIceDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Wer also schneller sein will: Am einfachsten und effektivsten ist es den Motor zu tunen - spich: trainiert mehr.



Endlich, endlich hats jemand geschrieben.

Wie beim Auto: Fahrwerkstuning bringt nur was bei den Zeiten, wenn man das bessere Fahrwerk (Beim Auto wie auch beim MTB) auch ausnutzt, wenn man fahrtechnisch an den Grenzen kratzt.

Die meiste Zeit beim Biken wird das Rad sicher nicht an seinem Fahrwerktechnischen Limit bewegt. 
Deshalb ist m.E. das effektivste (und auch billigste) Tuning:
- Leistung erhöhen (einfach öfters fahren)
- Luftwiderstand verringern (Kleidung, Sitzposition)

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (7. April 2004)

BlueIceDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Nee Checker... der Energiebedarf zum beschleunigen einer rotierenden Masse ist extrem vom Gewicht abhängig - wird dir jeder Physiker bestätigen, aber du hast trotzdem Recht, daß es kaum etwas bringt. Der Grund ist einfach der, daß man die allermeiste Zeit auf dem Bike nicht beschleunigt, sondern die Geschwindigkeit weitestgehend konstant bleibt.


ganz so krass isses auch nicht. an steilen anstiegen spürt man n paar hundert gramm an den laufrädern enorm! eben weil man das rad (wir reden hier von einem anfänger) _doch_ ständig beschleunigt und wieder abbremst.

um das zu verbessern sollte man die sitzposition optimieren und sich wie schon erwähnt einen möglichst runden tritt aneignen! *siehe dazu beispielsweise hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=108142*
ein runder tritt verbessert auch den grip des hinterrades erheblich und belastet die beine gleichmässiger.

klickpedale helfen enorm, müssen keine teuren sein. shimano PD-M520 haben ein brauchbares system und kosten 25-30 euro, dazu braucht man halt noch schuhe.

dann hat man erstmal die grundlagen um die vorhandene kraft am besten umzusetzen und richtig zu trainieren. in nem halben jahr kannst du dann wiederkommen und fragen, was es noch am rad zu "erleichtern" gibt. aber die chancen stehen gut, dass du mit der zeit selbst merkst, was man verbessern könnte.

wenn das bike unbedingt jetzt schon gewichtsgetuned werden soll: wie schon gesagt die laufräder leichter machen . wer DANN keinen performance-zuwachs bemerkt, dem is mit nem 30g leichteren lenker oder nem teureren schaltwerk und ähnlichem kokolores erstrecht nicht geholfen.

ich persönlich entziehe mich der diskussion um latexschläuche, indem ich 500+g reifen mit normalen butylschläuchen fahre. das is einigermassen pannensicher und leicht genug. ausserdem kosten die schläuche nur 3 euro pro stück.


----------



## Schafschützer (8. April 2004)

Zuerst mal was grundsätzliches. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hast du dein Rad erst vor drei Monaten gekauft. Da ich nicht glaube, daß du in dieser Zeit schon etliche hundert Kilometer abgespult hast, würde ich mit der Bastelarbeit bis nach dem ersten Werkstatt-Service warten. Wenn der Oberschrauber beim Kimmig dein Kona richtig eingestellt hat, läufts um einiges besser, ohne daß du dafür bezahlen mußt. Fahr deine Gabel erstmal  ein, pflege deinen Antrieb wie dich selbst und achte auf den richtigen Luftdruck. Wenn du wirklich viel fährst mußt du sowieso bald das eine oder andere Teil ersetzen. Also spare schonmal auf wirklich gute Verschleißteile und gib nicht jetzt deine Kröten für irgendwelchen Modekram aus. Echten Leichtbau muß man sich nämlich leisten können. Da bleibt schon mal ein Tausender pro Jahr hängen, stimmts ihr Freaks?

So, Moralpredigt beendet. Aber als Nachschlag noch meine persönliche Erfahrung: Nichts verschlingt so viel Kraft wie weiche Teile und Bergauffahren.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------

